# I’m Now Carrying a Gun At Home: Here’s What I’ve Learned (TTAG)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Interesting article.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/my-home-carry-epiphany/


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Pants on Gun on


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm armed 24/7/365.
I've only needed it once on this little island, and twice in Los Angeles.
But in all of those cases, I'm glad that I had it.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

When I'm at home I generally am in gym shorts or sweats so I don't actually have a gun on my person but it is sitting on the coffee table right in front of me and if I leave the room (even just to take a leak or refill my coffee) it goes with me. Under NO CIRCUMSTANCES do I leave my home unarmed.

Having said that, carrying at home is just PART of the picture and NOT the biggest part. We also don't open the door for random strangers and the door stays locked unless we are going in or out. Our door is also reinforced so it can't be kicked in easily.

I live in an apartment so anything outside of my unit is beyond my control but when I lived in a house we kept the shrubbery cut away from any windows or doors. We also kept the outside well lit.

There are some other things that we do, because I work nights our bedroom has blackout curtains so from outside you can't tell if the bedroom light is on or not. We have indirect lighting throughout the apartment that we never turn off so again, people outside the house can never be sure if we're home or not or awake or not.

Finally, we practice OPSEC. We don't flaunt our valuables and we don't announce that we're going on vacation or out for the night on social media. I can't do anything about my neighbors seeing my coming and going in my security uniform but I never openly display a firearm and I don't give them any reason to suspect that I own guns.

So, I said all that to say that I DO carry at home I also do everything I can to make sure I never NEED the gun.

The title of this video is "Don't ANSWER The Door" but it really should have been "Don't OPEN The Door".


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I carry 24/7/365 also. Either on my person or on the nightstand. I try to avoid going anywhere it is unlawful for me to carry. At home, if I’m sitting in my favorite chair, my edc is on the table right in front of me not 3 feet away, loaded and ready. If working on my laptop, it is next to the keyboard. What do they call it? Condition 1? Loaded and ready to go?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mas's video discusses answering the door.

It's hard to not answer the door, when the door is glass.

Our doors are glass.
.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will keep my personal habits to myself. I do own, and highly recommend a quality camera/doorbell. 
Most skunks IMHO will prefer to not do bad things in a location where they can safely assume that they have active surveillance that may already have their image recorded.

Donald Frame goes from writing about being comfortable carrying at home to describing himself as having "Spydy senses" about a HVAC truck in his gated neighborhood. I call "BS".

Smells like someone had a deadline looming and had to write something or miss a payday.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never felt the need to be packing while @ home.........ever! 

I can and do venture outside and feel completely safe. I / we have never lived somewhere where I felt the need to be armed if outside on our own property. 

That's not to say that I don't have quick access to a firearm if needed. We go for walks in our community and I still don't feel the need to arm up, so to speak. But, more times than not, if out for a stroll, I will take my walking stick. It's very sturdy and substantial. 

And yes, I'm well aware as any, that the shit can hit the fan at any time, most anywhere. Knowing that, I'm still okay with the conclusion I've come to.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Life is scary. Freedom is even more scary.
You an live scared or choose not to.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, I dunno...
During the past 20 years, the one time that I needed my EDC, it was right at my own kitchen door, right on this peaceful little island.

We also have a fire extinguisher in our kitchen. Of course, we've never had a need for it. Yet.
.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> Life is scary. Freedom is even more scary.
> You an live scared or choose not to.


It never fails. This topic comes up regularly on every gun form out there and every time it does somebody feels the need to imply or outright say that anybody who carries a gun in their home is living in fear. While I'm here, I'd like to point out that that's the same argument the anti-second amendment types use about people caring a gun outside of the home. Usually the same people will tell us how they have multiple guns stashed all over their home so they're always ready to repel boarders. Wait, what?

I've experienced in an attempted home invasion but really the fact that I refused to open the door had more to do with stopping the guy than the fact that I had a gun.

I don't remember the exact circumstances but I was reading an article by Massad Ayoob about at home carry and I decided that his arguments made sense and I was going to carry a gun at home.

The gun that I carry most frequently is a Glock 26 with a 12 round magazine. Maybe I'm just used to it but it's not even a noticeable inconvenience and it's cheap insurance.

If you want to feel like that means I'm living in fear that's fine. I'm not accountable to you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In my humble opinion, it's all good. 
BUT, ( knew we had a but coming ) I would stress , do not keep a firearm off your person in plain sight loaded, as in , "on top of a night stand "


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm with Para here.I have a firearm close by at home,no need to have it strapped to me 24/7.I carry when i'm out,but not in my fenced in yard.I dont carry in the shower,on my lawn mower,on the shitter.30 yrs in LE I spent looking over my shoulder in uniform,I feel safe enough in my home when I'm here.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Cypher said:


> It never fails. This topic comes up regularly on every gun form out there and every time it does somebody feels the need to imply or outright say that anybody who carries a gun in their home is living in fear. While I'm here, I'd like to point out that that's the same argument the anti-second amendment types use about people caring a gun outside of the home. Usually the same people will tell us how they have multiple guns stashed all over their home so they're always ready to repel boarders. Wait, what?
> 
> I've experienced in an attempted home invasion but really the fact that I refused to open the door had more to do with stopping the guy than the fact that I had a gun.
> 
> ...


Since you don't understand the statement, don't quote it, or try to comment on it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The bottom line is, we can do what we want to feel secure. That's what counts! We have the ability to take certain measures and precautions to assure that our families are safe within our homes and on our own property.

We all just go about that in different ways and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> Since you don't understand the statement, don't quote it, or try to comment on it.


I'll quote or comment on anything I choose to quote or comment on, thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Never felt the need to be packing while @ home.........ever!
> 
> I can and do venture outside and feel completely safe. I / we have never lived somewhere where I felt the need to be armed if outside on our own property.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's the animals , wild or domestic , I have had to shoot a warning shot in the past.
If that ever does occur, call 911 immediately to be considered the plaintiff,,lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm more concerned about an unleashed dog than someone with a gun. I'm talking about when we go for a walk. 

It's been a very long time since I was bitten by a dog. But, it seems that some owners aren't all that concerned about a dog of their's getting loose. 

We had reports of a black bear in our community not even a week ago. Close enough that it was in an area close to our house. Lots of open spaces here and the houses have a respectable amount of space between them. Heard some coyotes howling just a few nights ago, not that far away. 

Anyways, we don't go for a walk every night, but when we do, I grab my walking stick just in case it might be needed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> It never fails. This topic comes up regularly on every gun form out there and every time it does somebody feels the need to imply or outright say that anybody who carries a gun in their home is living in fear. While I'm here, I'd like to point out that that's the same argument the anti-second amendment types use about people caring a gun outside of the home. Usually the same people will tell us how they have multiple guns stashed all over their home so they're always ready to repel boarders. Wait, what?
> 
> I've experienced in an attempted home invasion but really the fact that I refused to open the door had more to do with stopping the guy than the fact that I had a gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm more concerned about an unleashed dog than someone with a gun. I'm talking about when we go for a walk.
> 
> It's been a very long time since I was bitten by a dog. But, it seems that some owners aren't all that concerned about a dog of their's getting loose.
> 
> ...


Lmao , exactly. , Even shooting a justified warning shot. You better be sure you know what's a coming, lol. Police inquiry!!
Don't shoot a warning shot into the air, lol.
Shoot into a dirt bank, or into the ground in front of a big-boulder . Arizona has some hard ground, lol. Deflection..
Any other suggestions,
Gotta get me one of those sticks in 357 mag


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Having a pistol on your person will allow you to clear the way to a carbine or rifle when things get serious. Having your pistol within quick access reminds me of carrying with an empty chamber, not the worst way to operate, but just not quite as ready for an unwelcome visitor as carrying, IMHO.

GW


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I carry two guns 24/7/365.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

badge851 said:


> I carry two guns 27/7/365.


You must live in one very bad ass neighborhood.............


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> You must live in one very bad ass neighborhood.............


98502


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Cypher said:


> It never fails. This topic comes up regularly on every gun form out there and every time it does somebody feels the need to imply or outright say that anybody who carries a gun in their home is living in fear. While I'm here, I'd like to point out that that's the same argument the anti-second amendment types use about people caring a gun outside of the home. Usually the same people will tell us how they have multiple guns stashed all over their home so they're always ready to repel boarders. Wait, what?
> 
> I've experienced in an attempted home invasion but really the fact that I refused to open the door had more to do with stopping the guy than the fact that I had a gun.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. There are only 2 types of people. People who have situational awareness and always as ready as possible for anything and people who walk through life not ready for anything with the mindset "nothing bad will happen to me today and if it does, I can call the police". Always being ready to protect yourself and family does not automatically mean you are living in fear or paranoid. There are lots of people who are(living in fear)and who do carry a gun in the shower but always carring(within reason-not IN the shower) doesn't mean you are one of those people. I wish I could live in fantasy land where bad things don't happen to good people, but I can't. I've seen bad things happen and I've seen the difference being prepared can make. I know I'd never forgive myself if I had to watch a family member or innocent person get hurt because I wasn't prepared to act. Good police officers are a great resource and I'm thankful to have them but one of the most important lessons my grandfather ever taught me was that the police don't come until AFTER the bad shit happens. If YOU want YOUR family to be safe then YOU should always be ready to protect them. PERIOD!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Usafammo3 said:


> I'm with you. There are only 2 types of people. People who have situational awareness and always as ready as possible for anything and people who walk through life not ready for anything with the mindset "nothing bad will happen to me today and if it does, I can call the police". Always being ready to protect yourself and family does not automatically mean you are living in fear or paranoid. There are lots of people who are(living in fear)and who do carry a gun in the shower but always carring(within reason-not IN the shower) doesn't mean you are one of those people. I wish I could live in fantasy land where bad things don't happen to good people, but I can't. I've seen bad things happen and I've seen the difference being prepared can make. I know I'd never forgive myself if I had to watch a family member or innocent person get hurt because I wasn't prepared to act. Good police officers are a great resource and I'm thankful to have them but one of the most important lessons my grandfather ever taught me was that the police don't come until AFTER the bad shit happens. If YOU want YOUR family to be safe then YOU should always be ready to protect them. PERIOD!!


Actually, it's not just one or the other. There are various levels of awareness and preparedness. Being one doesn't mean you are also the other.

You simply cannot be prepared 24/7. To do so, would be exhausting. It's easier to be aware than it is to be prepared.

Common sense also plays an important part in the overall scheme of things, and in this day & age, it's just not nearly as common as it used to be. That.......and ability. Lots of people think they are able / capable, when they actually aren't.

If you happen to live in a dog eat dog area, community, town, or city, then yes, you will need to step up your level of awareness and preparedness. If you don't, then you can relax a bit.

Rather than being fixated on just one level, it's better to keep an open mind, and consider all levels of preparedness and remain flexible.

https://armeddefense.org/color-code/


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Being flexible as far as your response to a threat is a given but I dont understand where you're coming from with level of awareness. You either pay attention and have situational awareness or you don't. You are either ready to deal with a threat or you're not. Without even thinking about it, I identify the most likely threats and pay more attention to them. I'm not sure if it's habit or instinct but paying attention seems to help me stay alive. I could be wrong. Maybe I'm just really lucky or more blessed than I thought I was.There are different levels of preparation-from pepper spray and sweat pants all the way up to body armor and a rifle with a full loadout. I don't know where I said anything that implied I'm fixated on anything. I'm not trying to troll you, I just don't get what you're saying. Maybe I misunderstood you or vice versa. Either way, whatever works for you. God bless.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

_There are only 2 types of people. People who have situational awareness and always as ready as possible for anything and people who walk through life not ready for anything with the mindset "nothing bad will happen to me today and if it does, I can call the police". _

It's difficult for me to pigeon hole everyone into one of two classes. Matter-of-fact, I do know better. I've spent my entire adulthood being aware and prepared. My military service and then 30 yrs. in LE required it.

It's impossible to be prepared for most everything. Even those that try, can come up short. As a civilian, you can only do so much. Knowing when and when not to engage a particular situation can be a great asset.

Individuality comes into play. Or, in other words, capability, as I mentioned earlier. If I left my house each and every day, prepared to deal with whatever I happened across, I'd have others calling the police on me all the time. Police are as prepared as anyone on a daily basis, and they still get in over their heads from time to time.

This thread initially started as a "Carrying @ home" issue. It crops up from time to time, and the responses are curious and varied. I wouldn't live in an area that more-or-less, required that certain mindset. I wouldn't force my wife / family to live in such an environment.

I'm not so sure than I can condense what's on my mind into several paragraphs, and yet, make myself perfectly clear. It's far too much to attempt.

I suppose in closing, I could say that it's far easier to remain vigilant than it is to be prepared for most anything, because that is literally impossible. One can come to some sense of being close, but it's no guarantee that you'll come out okay in the end.

Equipment aside, knowledge and experience is essential. It is really is a triad that will serve you best. Eliminate just one, and your butt is left exposed.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok. I guess my original statement about 2 types of people was off. I'm always vigilant but I'm not always prepared-I don't walk around the house in a plate carrier but I do have a plan for anything from an intruder to social unrest. I had put the plan for the latter into effect a couple weeks ago when they started burning and looting less than a mile from my house. They didn't get to my house but I sure felt better knowing all my gear was ready. The police couldn't stop them(they tried)so if they got here, it was on me. 
Things like THREATCON and the color coded chart is a great reference or training tool when you are teaching new recruits about situational awareness or getting all your people equipped to the right level. I'm sure you'll agree with me that once you have situational awareness and it becomes a habit, you don't need to consult a chart to tell you that the ass#hole with prison tats on his face who has his pants around his his knees and is clutching a glock shaped object at his 2 o'clock to stop it from falling down his boxers warrants special attention. Saw that one a little over a month ago. He had all that going on along with his head slightly down and he didn't take his eyes off of a lady who was loading groceries in her car. He made a point to not let her see him behind the van next to her car, but I made a point letting him know I saw him. As soon as he did, his head went up, his eyes widened, and he left. It was like he went from attack mode to flight mode. Did I save her from being robbed? No way to know but my gut tells me I saved her from something. Thanks for not getting offended when I popped back with my earlier reply. Have a good one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't carry around the house, but guns are loaded and close enough to get to in seconds. That includes a rifle. I wouldn't want to fight with a handgun unless I had to. I also have an early warning system. It's called a DOG. If she barks, somethings up. Be it a car in the driveway or a Raccoon in the yard.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Usafammo3 said:


> Ok. I guess my original statement about 2 types of people was off. I'm always vigilant but I'm not always prepared-I don't walk around the house in a plate carrier but I do have a plan for anything from an intruder to social unrest. I had put the plan for the latter into effect a couple weeks ago when they started burning and looting less than a mile from my house. They didn't get to my house but I sure felt better knowing all my gear was ready. The police couldn't stop them(they tried)so if they got here, it was on me.
> Things like THREATCON and the color coded chart is a great reference or training tool when you are teaching new recruits about situational awareness or getting all your people equipped to the right level. I'm sure you'll agree with me that once you have situational awareness and it becomes a habit, you don't need to consult a chart to tell you that the ass#hole with prison tats on his face who has his pants around his his knees and is clutching a glock shaped object at his 2 o'clock to stop it from falling down his boxers warrants special attention. Saw that one a little over a month ago. He had all that going on along with his head slightly down and he didn't take his eyes off of a lady who was loading groceries in her car. He made a point to not let her see him behind the van next to her car, but I made a point letting him know I saw him. As soon as he did, his head went up, his eyes widened, and he left. It was like he went from attack mode to flight mode. Did I save her from being robbed? No way to know but my gut tells me I saved her from something. Thanks for not getting offended when I popped back with my earlier reply. Have a good one.


I rarely get offended by anyone on this forum. There's a great bunch of people here, and I think of them all as friends that I just haven't yet met.

We pretty much have the same desires and hopes in life. Lots of people aren't aware of the colored coded awareness chart. They might have heard of it, but yet, really don't have a good operational understanding of it. In addition to the colors, the narrative lays it out pretty well.

I continue to learn each & every day from listening to what others have to say and the experiences they've had.

I forgot to mention. My neighbors consist of a retired NV. Highway Patrolman and a current active duty Sheriff's Deputy. The highway patrolman is next door, and the deputy, a stone's throw away.

Word is, there's an active duty highway patrolman just down the street a ways. Haven't been able to confirm that as of yet.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I rarely get offended by anyone on this forum. There's a great bunch of people here, and I think of them all as friends that I just haven't yet met.
> 
> We pretty much have the same desires and hopes in life. Lots of people aren't aware of the colored coded awareness chart. They might have heard of it, but yet, really don't have a good operational understanding of it. In addition to the colors, the narrative lays it out pretty well.
> 
> ...


That must be nice. Other than one person I can really trust, my neighbors consist of ...let's just say I hear gunshots on a regular basis-to the point that my German Shepherd doesn't even notice unless they are within a few streets. The only reason I live here is because I inherited a portion of this house and am fixing it up to get the best possible sale price. I guess I am a little uptight because of this. I once caught someone robbing my neighbor and called 911. Gave them his 20, tag #, description and the operator said "We will BOLO for him." Wouldn't send a car. After calling back twice and getting a little heated, I finally got one-3 hours later. God, how I long to be back in the country where life makes sense...soon...


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I speak solely for myself. If someone asks my opinion I will offer it. If not asked I keep my mouth shut. Simple isn't it?

Now about me, I am 70 years old, a disabled veteran (Army CW3 (Ret)), and walk with a cane. After retiring from the Army in 1990 I was a WA state Corrections Officer for a few years. I have also been involved in Executive Protection, Bail Enforcement, and Fugitive Recovery for 20+ years. I fully retired in 2012 and live in an over 55 secure community in zip code 98502: https://www.affinityforliving.com/olympia

I have lived this long by having an acute sense of situational awareness and practicing the same. I have been shot three times and stabbed four times. I have survived those incidents by having good training, and valuable awareness and subsequent reaction.

As I walk with a cane, have arthritis and resulting infirmities of age, and have a compromised pulmonary system, I can't run and must stand my ground. Because of this, I exercise good judgment and DON'T GO WHERE ANGELS FEAR TO TREAD.

As an example of this my city, Olympia, WA; had a lot of BLM protests earlier this month. This occurred in the middle of downtown approximately 3 miles from me. Businesses were vandalized, fires started (business, dumpsters, and autos), people assaulted (to include police). These went on for over a week. As a senior, I am already a target for ner do goods, and said to my wife and myself; WE DON"T NEED TO GO DOWNTOWN.

My wife and I are fortunate in that we live in a "SECURE ACCESS" (key fob and personal pin) building of 170 condos. Our vehicle is secure also in a locked garage. As all of our residents are 55 - 90+ we believe and practice sound security. You would be very surprised by how many 75+ y.o. widows are packing heat, LOL!

I choose to be armed at all times and will continue to do so as long as I remain on this earth. My weapons of choice are two small frame 38 Special 5 shot snubbies. I have carried the same since 05/1971. This is what works for me and I have 49 years of training on how to "Run the Gun". At this late date, I will stay with what is comfortable for me. As for anyone else YMMV.

Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

badge851 said:


> I speak solely for myself. If someone asks my opinion I will offer it. If not asked I keep my mouth shut. Simple isn't it?
> 
> Now about me, I am 70 years old, a disabled veteran (Army CW3 (Ret)), and walk with a cane. After retiring from the Army in 1990 I was a WA state Corrections Officer for a few years. I have also been involved in Executive Protection, Bail Enforcement, and Fugitive Recovery for 20+ years. I fully retired in 2012 and live in an over 55 secure community in zip code 98502: https://www.affinityforliving.com/olympia
> 
> ...


Just curious. Does your community have any rules / policies in regards to having firearms on the premises or on your person?

Is it an independent or an assisted-living facility?


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

No prohibitions on our second amendment rights. Independent living facility.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

badge851 said:


> No prohibitions on our second amendment rights. Independent living facility.


Very good! My FIL was in an independent living facility where we live. We brought him down from Montana a few years ago.

His facility was only about 1.5 miles away and my wife was so very happy to have him here and that close. He was 84 I think when we brought him here.

He only got to live here about 10 months. He suffered a major stroke and passed.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

badge851 said:


> I speak solely for myself. If someone asks my opinion I will offer it. If not asked I keep my mouth shut. Simple isn't it?
> 
> Now about me, I am 70 years old, a disabled veteran (Army CW3 (Ret)), and walk with a cane. After retiring from the Army in 1990 I was a WA state Corrections Officer for a few years. I have also been involved in Executive Protection, Bail Enforcement, and Fugitive Recovery for 20+ years. I fully retired in 2012 and live in an over 55 secure community in zip code 98502: https://www.affinityforliving.com/olympia
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Sir. I've never been shot or deeply stabbed, but I've sure been hacked at and cut and had to disarm someone. IMO, the only reason I've lived this long is "by having an acute sense of situational awareness and practicing the same". I plan for and am ready for the worst but hope the best. Reality usually falls somewhere in between thanks to Gods grace, luck, and using that thing between my ears for something other than a hatrack. 
Just curious, with your life experience, whats your take on a self proclaimed Marxist running the biggest "social movement" in America? What do you think about an alarming portion of a generation of Americans marching down the path of socialism like they are in a marching band behind Patrisse Cullors. Very few are standing against it and those that do are being called racists...?...I know the answer to this could be as long as a book but just your take and where you think we will end up..Thanks


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Usafammo3 said:


> I'm with you, Sir. I've never been shot or deeply stabbed, but I've sure been hacked at and cut and had to disarm someone. IMO, the only reason I've lived this long is "by having an acute sense of situational awareness and practicing the same". I plan for and am ready for the worst but hope the best. Reality usually falls somewhere in between thanks to God's grace, luck, and using that thing between my ears for something other than a hatrack.
> Just curious, with your life experience, what's your take on a self-proclaimed Marxist running the biggest "social movement" in America? What do you think about an alarming portion of a generation of Americans marching down the path of socialism like they are in a marching band behind Patrisse Cullors? Very few are standing against it and those that do are being called racists...?... I know the answer to this could be as long as a book but just your take and where you think we will end up..Thanks


IMHO this country is heading towards CIVIL WAR II and it will end badly for the Left.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

badge851 said:


> IMHO this country is heading towards CIVIL WAR II and it will end badly for the Left.


I pray not... BUT, that's where preparing for the worst and hoping for the best comes in.


----------



## pewpewpew (Jul 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Pants on Gun on


I can't get past the "pants on" part. ;-)


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Does this help?...
• Pants on, Gun on


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

badge851 said:


> Does this help?...
> • Pants on, Gun on


*CW3, US Army (Ret)
09/26/1968-05/31/1990
Vietnam Veteran - 2 Tours*

Thank you for your service!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cypher said:


> It never fails. This topic comes up regularly on every gun form out there and every time it does somebody feels the need to imply or outright say that anybody who carries a gun in their home is living in fear. While I'm here, I'd like to point out that that's the same argument the anti-second amendment types use about people caring a gun outside of the home. Usually the same people will tell us how they have multiple guns stashed all over their home so they're always ready to repel boarders. Wait, what?
> 
> I've experienced in an attempted home invasion but really the fact that I refused to open the door had more to do with stopping the guy than the fact that I had a gun.
> 
> ...


I just go about my daily routine, and at times I wear a pistol at home, and at times I don't. We cannot tell the future, and being prepared is good, but I am not going to waste the present, always worrying about the future.

To each his own.


----------

